# concerns before adding cockapoo to our family



## dknkc (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi everybody. Our family has fallen in love with cockapoos. We have had springer Spaniels until now. We are thinking of adding a cockapoo to our family but I have concerns about how much grooming they require. My question here is, “how often do you groom your dogs?” Paying a service to do this monthly is probably not in our budget. I have groomed all of our previous dogs myself but need a realistic idea of how much work per week/month I will need to devote to this. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Our cockapoo is groomed every 8 weeks. I use a professional as I'm not confident with using clippers on him. I also would worry about doing the face. We keep him short as he has such soft fur that even with regular brushing matts build up around his collar, armpits and chest. I don't know how much grooming spaniels need but a cockapoo can be pretty full on especially if you want the longer look.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends what you want as coat, I groom Molly myself. I keep her pretty short coated which means minimal mud trailing into the house as she is a total mud magnet (much more than a springer type coat) and I groom around every month which means a bath, dry and clippers session so at least 4 or so hours


----------



## Joevol (Oct 28, 2020)

We want one but....1) I would prefer to buy from an experienced individual breeder and 2) I can afford to pay an arm and a leg. Where should I go?


----------

